# Child benefit and tax credits



## Xtina_5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, just wondering if we can still claim child benefit and tax credits from the uk whilst we are in Dubai? Also does anyone know if my ex husband would still have to pay child support?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xtina_5 said:


> Hi, just wondering if we can still claim child benefit and tax credits from the uk whilst we are in Dubai? Also does anyone know if my ex husband would still have to pay child support?


Unless you are paying into the UK NI/tax system then no, you cant claim anything from the UK. Your ex will still have to pay child support and you will need his written permission to take the children abroad if he has any form of custody or contact

Jo xxx


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Obviously you can't claim anything if your children are here in Dubai. However, new claims can be made by whoever is looking after them in the UK, eg. grand parents etc. or even your ex.


----------

